# Phoenix sound card pb11



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

I programed the card but I can not get it to repeat the sounds. It goes off when the train starts lasts 90 seconds and stops. The engine sound stays on but not anything else.Is there a way to get it to repeat


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Olddduck 

Never had this with all my systems 

Suggest you contact Phoenix direct thay have always been helpfull. 

Dave


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

which sound are you trying to get to repeat you said the engine sound keeps going?

is this steam ? are we talking chuff

or are we talking bell or horn 

which sound ?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Re-download the sound from the library. Make sure you havent inadvertantly lowered some of the sounds OR extended the time inbetween the sounds tripping as they are automatic and are controled by the slide bars as far as repeating...sometimes somthing gets lost, and a reset will fix it.......another thing to check is to turn off the DCC control of on and off

MOST of all do not touch ANY adjustments unless you KNOW what they do OR affect! If you want to know download OR call them they are very helpful...but before you call them make a list of questions.....BUT start by re-downloading the sound you are using.

If this doesn't help give them a call they are VERY helpful!

Bubba


----------



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello Scott, I would like to get the bell and horn to go off every so often, I got the interface because the sound never shut off. This is a diesel. The engine sound is always there.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By olddduck on 13 Nov 2011 10:58 AM 
Hello Scott, I would like to get the bell and horn to go off every so often, I got the interface because the sound never shut off. This is a diesel. The engine sound is always there. 
You say you got the Interface because the sound never shut-off. I have Phoenix P5 cards in my Connie and Accucraft C19. AND I have the Interface software and cable. When I turn on the sound in either loco, I get an "idle" sound.......something resembling steam leaking and a single chuff of the steam pump in random fashion. This is how you know the sound card is "actually" turned on. If you turn the volume down with the volume switch and then turn the card off, then the next time you turn the card back on, you will probably think something's wrong with it. Don't ask me how I know this. Very embarrassing! I don't have any diesels, but I would have to assume there is an "idle" sound to indicate the sound card is on. 

#1 I would check to see that the volume switch is turned up. If you then have sound, then insert your Interface cable and SAVE the Configuration immediately. NAME IT and iinclude some kind of date in the file name. You will always have this file to go back to if you make changes to your configuration down the line. Put your loco up on rollers and do some experimentation with the various sounds using the sliders. You can actually set the bell and whistle to sound at your discretion, rather than automatically. YOU'RE the engineer!







When you are finished with a configuration you are happy with, then do a SAVE immediately again. If you are somewhat bewildered with all the adjustments (I know I was), then by all means call Phoenix and ask questions.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

you have the board set for auto play but that justs works for when the train starts to move or stops.

the next step is to wire up the reed switchs 1 for horn 1 for bell 

these are triggered by magnets you place on the track


----------



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

*Scott thank you, you are so helpful,one last question, I put a track on the desk with transformer connected and put it as low as I can so the engine does not take off. Is this the right way to do it? again thanks Guy
*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By olddduck on 13 Nov 2011 04:13 PM 
*Scott thank you, you are so helpful,one last question, I put a track on the desk with transformer connected and put it as low as I can so the engine does not take off. Is this the right way to do it? again thanks Guy
*










That's why you put the engine on rollers. It won't get away from you AND you run the engine at operating speeds.


----------



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok stupid question do you buy the rollers.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By olddduck on 13 Nov 2011 04:55 PM 
Ok stupid question do you buy the rollers. Here is the link at rainDeer Pass but there are many manufactures of rollers, below..........I would suggest that you subscribe to Garden RailRoads and do some leg work to come up to speed..if you are going to play with G scale trains...it would be very helpful to get some of the questions answered and finding the sites to get the info to read up on.

Also Phoenix has a site that is VERY comprehensable to understand and database to look through.

You can also use voltage to trigger sounds.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/search....facturer=1

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I am trying as you say "to get up to speed" I guess I should spend hours looking every where for answers before I ask a question.I have been to the Phoenix web site many times. 
Sorry to take up your time!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No you are not taking up my time, just that doing some studing helps me..then If I cannot find an answer I post here.......you not knowing about the rollers pointed to why I stated that..sorry do not mean anything negative by it.


Sorry

Bubba


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By olddduck on 13 Nov 2011 04:55 PM 
Ok stupid question do you buy the rollers. I bought my rollers from Accucraft and I bought four of them. There are many manufacturers. Just do a Google search. I got mine from Jonathan Bliese at Electric and Steam Model Works here in Chino, California. Here is a link to the rollers on his website. Scroll down toward the bootom of the page. These rollers are full ball bearing and quality stuff. You can get cheaper if these are too pricey for you at $19.95 each.

http://www.rctrains.com/trackaccessories.htm


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

are you just testing on this little track or is this going on a shelf for a while and you want sound to work while it is on the shlef?


----------

